# Use of UPS vs Inverter



## ramborums (Aug 20, 2006)

We use UPS for computers and peripherals as power backup whereas we use inverters for other power appliances.  The reason I understand is the quality of wave form and also the fact that computers use SMPS.

Where I am not clear is that today TVs also use SMPS but are being on inverters.  Also laptops which we move around the building and town dont care much to see if the power outlets are backed by UPS or inverters.

Am I missing out something?

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## JGuru (Aug 20, 2006)

@Ramesh, one important point you should understand is that Computers are
 very highly sensitive equipments. On the contrary a TV also uses a embedded IC
 chip for processing data. TV is also sensitive, but not as sensitive as the PC.
 UPS from a reputed brand like APC is the best option for PCs.
 For more on Technical details regarding UPS vs Inverter , read here


----------



## kalpik (Aug 20, 2006)

I think the most important diff b/w a UPS and Inverter, is that a UPS has a much shorter switching time than an Inverter.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 20, 2006)

^ absolutely but one more thing

*A ups is essencially a inverter with a voltage stabilizer built in.*

A inverter is only for clean power after mains fail but a ups is for clean power regardless of mains on or off. UPS ensures that the output is between recommended limits(200v-240v). if the ups cannot stabilize the input(which is over/under voltage or power fail) then it switches to internal power. also a UPS produces exact sine wave via micropocessors. but the inverter produces what is called a TPZi waveform which uses less battry power for longer backups. But i think that most modern inverts produce clean enough power to be used with a PC.

i think that is almost accurate. what think u? 




			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> @Ramesh, one important point you should understand is that Computers are
> very highly sensitive equipments. On the contrary a TV also uses a embedded IC
> chip for processing data. *TV is also sensitive, but not as sensitive as the PC.*


Well that is not true. Both TV, PC monitor and CPU convert the input power to DC(or whatever is required)  in the same way. that is thru SMPS. No internal components inside these devices are connected directly woth the input power and thus not succeptable to voltage and waveform anomalies. All these components are equally sensitive. but the comparitive problem with a PC (monitor(200w) and SMPS(500w or as rated)) is that its power requirement is much higher then that of a TV(150w). And most home Inverter(600va types) bend over trying to sustane the required voltage and waveform to these devices for extended period of times. *Thus a inverter is not considered safe for a PC.*


----------



## janitha (Aug 20, 2006)

Rollwercoaster wrote
"also a UPS produces exact sine wave via micropocessors."

Not correct! Very few UPSs are able to deliver pure sine wave output and they are so costly that almost none of us use them.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 20, 2006)

^ well i ment comparitively...

PS: perfect,exact,etc.... are all relative words.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 21, 2006)

@Rollercoaster, does that mean a inverter doesn't have a voltage stabilizer built-in??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 22, 2006)

^yessir.... it sure does


----------

